# Reforma Regulations



## MYT095 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello,

First post here. I am about to start a reforma of an apartment near Malaga. I want to have multi-plug USB wall sockets similar to the photo attached installed by an electrician. Does anybody know if there are any regulations against this? Are these permitted or is it necessary to stick with the two pin sockets?

Thanks!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MYT095 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post here. I am about to start a reforma of an apartment near Malaga. I want to have multi-plug USB wall sockets similar to the photo attached installed by an electrician. Does anybody know if there are any regulations against this? Are these permitted or is it necessary to stick with the two pin sockets?
> 
> Thanks!


You probably do need permission, but who would know - just do it.

I looked at them some time ago but they aren't very powerful - try and get the most powerful you can.

(By the way, that picture looks like a very old version - much better looking ones available now)


----------



## MYT095 (Sep 18, 2018)

snikpoh said:


> You probably do need permission, but who would know - just do it.
> 
> I looked at them some time ago but they aren't very powerful - try and get the most powerful you can.
> 
> (By the way, that picture looks like a very old version - much better looking ones available now)


Thanks for the reply. I have no clue about electrical power. The ones I am looking at are slightly different to the photo and are 5V and also say '<1100mA'. Is that powerful?


----------



## growurown (Sep 3, 2018)

Why would you install an UK electrical outlet in Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Surely it would come under the general permiso for the whole job, including the wiring?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They are available on Amazon now. Might get a couple, very useful.

https://www.amazon.es/Kaifire-corri...F8&qid=1537276683&sr=8-5&keywords=enchufe+usb


----------



## MYT095 (Sep 18, 2018)

growurown said:


> Why would you install an UK electrical outlet in Spain?


They're multi not UK so allowing basically any plug in the world to be used and for the reason that we're going to rent it out in the short-term and let it pay for its renovation so it's just a nicety for visitors from wherever they will be coming from.


----------



## MYT095 (Sep 18, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> They are available on Amazon now. Might get a couple, very useful.


Thanks for the link! I will go with these if there is any reason why a multi-plug is a problem.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

If you are doing electrical work, a qualified electrician (qualified in Spain) will have to issue a "boletín" to certify the works.
This electrician will know what he can sign off and what he can't. If you don't have an electrician to do the boletín yet, get one before spending any money.

And 1100mA is next to useless for modern USB powered devices. Minimum is 2.1A for most things.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> If you are doing electrical work, a qualified electrician (qualified in Spain) will have to issue a "boletín" to certify the works.
> This electrician will know what he can sign off and what he can't. If you don't have an electrician to do the boletín yet, get one before spending any money.
> 
> And 1100mA is next to useless for modern USB powered devices. Minimum is 2.1A for most things.


Yes. 1100mA is very low.

Most chargers are now at least 3000mA.

You only need a boletin for major works


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

They are illegal. They do not have the European earth connection and while they might be OK for US and UK plugs they won't be for Spanish?European plugs. In addition, as others have said, the power rating is way too low. The USB sockets are only for USB1 or 2 so will not meet the requirements for USB3 or higher.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> They are illegal. They do not have the European earth connection and while they might be OK for US and UK plugs they won't be for Spanish?European plugs. In addition, as others have said, the power rating is way too low. The USB sockets are only for USB1 or 2 so will not meet the requirements for USB3 or higher.


They sell versions of them quite legally in Spain.

Our electrical wholesaler has them.


----------



## growurown (Sep 3, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> They are illegal. They do not have the European earth connection and while they might be OK for US and UK plugs they won't be for Spanish?European plugs. In addition, as others have said, the power rating is way too low. The USB sockets are only for USB1 or 2 so will not meet the requirements for USB3 or higher.


Leroy Merlin or any DIY shop sells them and like *snikpoh* says, our electrical wholesaler also sells them as I have installed a couple for some Germ clients..


----------

